# On Line Shopping



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is an update listing of on line shopping places done alphabetically.
I have not checked all address so if one is dead or goes somewhere else let me know. Red links are new.

www.advmachinery.com

www.amazon.com/toolcrib

www.bladesnbits.com

www.carbide.com

www.cherrytreetoys.com

www.duluthtrading.com

www.eagle-america.com

www.eagle-america.com

www.freudtools.com

www.garrettwade.com

www.grizzlyindustrial.com

www.harborfreight.com

www.hartvilletool.com

www.hawkwoodworkingtools.com

www.highlandhardware.com

www.holbren.com

www.incra.biz

www.jesada.com

www.klockit.com

www.leevalley.com

www.mcfeelys.com

www.meiselwoodhobby.com

www.microfence.com

www.mlcswoodworking.com

www.oak-park.com

www.patwarner.com

www.pricecutter.com

www.rockler.com

www.rousseauco.com

www.routerbits.com

www.routerbitworld.com

www.routermania.com

www.sherwoodonline.com

www.shopfox.biz

www.shopsmith.com

www.sommerfeldtools.com

www.thewinfielcollection.com

www.thewoodworkerschoice.com

www.toolstoday.com

www.trendmachinery.co.uk/homepage/

www.trend-usa.com

www.wildwooddesigns.com

www.wmhtoolgroup.com

www.woodcraft.com

www.woodhaven.com

www.woodpeck.com

www.woodrat.com

www.woodworker.com

www.workbenchtool.com/incra.htm

www.wttool.com

www.wwhardware.com




Plastics

www.mcmaster.com

www.mscdirect.com

www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...duct_id=10369

ED


----------



## woodworkingman (Nov 23, 2004)

thanks reible, some of these i have used, but i`m always looking for new sources. thanks again-wwm


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is an interesting site. They offer many hardware items useful for projects. You will also find table pedestals, legs, aprons, tops, slide mechanisms for dining tables. It's worth a look. http://www.vandykes.com/


----------



## JamesEMc (Nov 4, 2004)

Came across this recently while looking for some punched tin for a pie safe.

www.punchedtin.com


----------



## Billwolley (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Ed. There are several sites there I had not seen before. I'll be browsing all day now.

Here are a few that I didn't see on your list:

http://www.diynet.com/
http://www.kregtool.com/
http://store.yahoo.com/tylertool/porroutandtr.html
http://www.prairieriverwoodworking.com/catalog.asp
http://www.vandykes.com/
http://www.softwareforwoodworkers.com/
http://www.newyankee.com/index.shtml

Bill


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Try this site for c2 and c3 router bits.
http://www.harborfreight.com/


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

I have had great success for finding tools for wood working and other crafts, and supporting hardware by just going to www.ebay.com

Type in what you are looking for, in the search box, and see what pops up, you will be amazed at the results.

Its almost impossible to beat the prices I have seen for Router bits on there and I have yet to be disapointed.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I have bought some router bits and saw blades from a company in Fla. Infinity Tools, they have a wide variety of bits, the prices are good and the bits are designed and manufactured in the US. I find that the quality is excellent andd the service is great. WWW.Infinitytools.com Woodnut65


----------



## CASparky (Oct 14, 2004)

Hello,
I have been very happy with MLCS, and everything in their Catalogue is priced with shipping included!! NO GAMES WITH SHIPPING AND HANDLING!!
Their Catalogue is put together so items are clearly shown and well described. The listed items and especially font size is very readable!! 
(Maybe it's just me, but some catalogues are just about worthless!!)
They also offer a wide variety of related useful items.
Lou


----------

